# Rolex Milgauss



## 11oss

I know nothing about rolex apart from I like a few models, keep looking at pics of seadwellers at the moment on the other hand most of the Rolex I see are far too bling for me.

however I have just been on the official Roxlex site and came across the Milgauss

Just from pictures it looks like a very classy watch. I think this is my new grail







. the watch is not released yet so I cannot find anywhere that lists a price for it. How much is it likely to retail for do you think? I am also aware that there are sometimes waiting lists on Rolex watches is it safe to assume this will be the same?

Thanks in advance

pic from official site


----------



## Shoughie0

It is the green sapphire crystal that makes the one pictured look cool. There are actually three versions:

- Black dial with clear sapphire crystal

- White dial with clear sapphire crystal

- Black dial with green sapphire crystal (also known as the anniversary model or the GV - Glass Verte)

The case is 40mm stainless steel and includes a faraday cage that makes the movement resistant to electrostatic and magnetic discharge.

The latest I've heard from an AD is that the clear sapphire crystal milgauss will hit UK outlets mid to late Nov and the anniversary version will be available in Feb 2008. The price I believe, (but don't quote me), for the clear sapphire crystal versions will be Â£3,210. The anniversary version will probably be around the Â£3,500 mark.


----------



## JoT

I saw that on their web site the other day; it looks superb, the only thing I would change is that the centre links look as if they are polished, brushed would be better.


----------



## JonW

Yes I want one of these GVs too... I spied it last year in a pre release pic and have been smitten ever since.... My other half calls it a 'Millhouse'... hmmm


----------



## pinkwindmill

Like it EXCEPT for the seconds hand - why oh why Rolex??????

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## gallch

potz said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like it EXCEPT for the seconds hand - why oh why Rolex??????
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the whole new range which has come out over the last 6-12 months you may notice that they have become a lot mor blingy. The markets this is target at become apparent when you look at the languages on offer on their website.
> 
> As mentioned I like the new GMT. The Yacht-Master is awful, as is the Milgauss. The non-sport ones are just about bearable but I shudder to think about a Sea-Dweller or Sub with shiny centre links in the bracelet Ã¡ la Daytona ...
Click to expand...

I actually like the pictures of the GV Milguass a lot, including the second hand, just wish I was the sort of person who thought spending 3 1/2 grand on a watch was justified ( or in fact maybe I don't wish that ).

How long before the Aphla version comes out I wonder ??

As for the Yachtmaster II - that has to be the most 'orrible looking watch I have seen for a long time. Hope I never see one in real life !!


----------



## pg tips

best rolly I've seen, the hands are so much better than the subs / sd's


----------



## JonW

The secs hand relates to the original Guy....

Hmm, the YM in WG is superb... its the SS ones I dont like... but ive not got Â£18k+m to spend on a watch... LOL

Agreed the newer models are blingy, but thats the modern world... even tool watches seem to be blingy. Not my fave trend but I can live with it. its easier to de bling that some other things...


----------



## pinkwindmill

JonW said:


> The secs hand relates to the original Guy....


Ahhh, historic daftness then!!!







IMO, of course!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## gallch

JonW said:


> The secs hand relates to the original Guy....
> 
> Hmm, the YM in WG is superb... its the SS ones I dont like... but ive not got Â£18k+m to spend on a watch... LOL
> 
> Agreed the newer models are blingy, but thats the modern world... even tool watches seem to be blingy. Not my fave trend but I can live with it. its easier to de bling that some other things...


Have been looking again at the Rolex website - they appear to be making a determined effort to ruin the look of some of their most respected and iconic designs.....see what they have done to the Airking. It's not just about bling, some of the looks appear to be aimed at the pre-school market. Ugh ugh ugh. I'm upset now.

However, if this really is the new market these days then maybe some of their classic products in the pre-loved arena will get a bit cheaper...here's hoping....


----------



## JoT

Here's another picture; I like it a lot ....


----------



## Steve R

I'm not generally much of a Rolex fan, and looking at their web site just now reminded me why that is, with a couple of notable exceptions.

However this one, particularly thanks to JoT's pic hunting, really is very nearly very fabulous indeed - I very nearly love it. I say very nearly, because I can't quite believe that seconds hand isn't a joke... good God that's 10 out of 10 on the horrendoscope.


----------



## JoT

Steve R said:


> .... I can't quite believe that seconds hand isn't a joke... good God that's 10 out of 10 on the horrendoscope.


The "lightning bolt" second hand was a feature on some of the original Milgauss models.

The fake watch makers are one step ahead of Rolex


----------



## 11oss

I dont mind the second hand however I do think it would better straight. One other thing I would change is have a plain chapter ring. I think the writing in there cheapens it.

It not perfect but the rest of teh watch makes up for it


----------



## jasonm

Steve R said:


> I'm not generally much of a Rolex fan, and looking at their web site just now reminded me why that is, with a couple of notable exceptions.
> 
> However this one, particularly thanks to JoT's pic hunting, really is very nearly very fabulous indeed - I very nearly love it. I say very nearly, because I can't quite believe that seconds hand isn't a joke... good God that's 10 out of 10 on the horrendoscope.


I think the seconds hand is one of the best features of the watch









Without it it would be a bit plain Jane......


----------



## Steve R

jasonm said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not generally much of a Rolex fan, and looking at their web site just now reminded me why that is, with a couple of notable exceptions.
> 
> However this one, particularly thanks to JoT's pic hunting, really is very nearly very fabulous indeed - I very nearly love it. I say very nearly, because I can't quite believe that seconds hand isn't a joke... good God that's 10 out of 10 on the horrendoscope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the seconds hand is one of the best features of the watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without it it would be a bit plain Jane......
Click to expand...









I'm glad they made it for your tastes and not mine Jason - if it did have a straight hand I would immediately bump into my next and rather more intractable issue - poverty!


----------



## Nalu

Didn't one (or more) of the original Milgauss watches have a red seconds? I wish Rolex had gone with red accents in lieu of orange. Would have looked better IMO. Red is a much more 'electric' colour. Orange makes me think of a diver.

Fakes


----------



## Running_man

jasonm said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not generally much of a Rolex fan, and looking at their web site just now reminded me why that is, with a couple of notable exceptions.
> 
> However this one, particularly thanks to JoT's pic hunting, really is very nearly very fabulous indeed - I very nearly love it. I say very nearly, because I can't quite believe that seconds hand isn't a joke... good God that's 10 out of 10 on the horrendoscope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the seconds hand is one of the best features of the watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without it it would be a bit plain Jane......
Click to expand...

I have to agree Jason, despite hating the seconds hand at first. I looked at it again and again and it's really grown on me. It's a quirk to a nice but unspectacular looking watch which makes me want one!

A.


----------



## Amphibimoose

I like the idea of a Faraday cage because that is just...crazy. I don't like the lightening second hand because it seems like Rolex were out of ideas and had to make something look different and flashy. Seems to me it was designed for a younger market.

Though I love a red seconds hand, so long as it has some sweep. My little Unicorn has one and It just perks it up a bit.


----------



## Nalu

Lightning bolt hands were very a la mode at one time. I still like them on certain watches.










And the Faraday cage will keep non-WISs from projecting thoughts into your brain!


----------



## limey

I think the second hand fits perfectly with th original intent of this watch.

I like it, but agree with previous comments about the bracelet. Nothing a brillo pad wouldn't fix.

And the Faraday cage, woohoo, like I read on Slashdot today, it's a tinfoil beanie for your watch


----------



## thenikjones

The lightning bolt on the original was much finer [and steel, I think] - the modern one looks too chunky and, well, Fisher Price.

Seen one advertised on another Forum for Â£3995! Makes the iPhone look like a steal....


----------



## Steve R

Nalu said:


> Lightning bolt hands were very a la mode at one time. I still like them on certain watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Faraday cage will keep non-WISs from projecting thoughts into your brain!


Now THAT is coooool. If I was going to buy a watch with a lightning bolt on it, it would be this one!









S.


----------



## JoT

Been looking around at prices; for the standard version i.e. without the green sapphire crystal, the RRP is Â£3030. They are still in very short supply and a number of retailers and dealers are asking around Â£5000!!









Here's an interesting non-commercial link to someone who just had to crack open his Milgauss









http://www.nippledial.com/2007/11/cracking...x-milgauss.html


----------



## Mrcrowley

JoT said:


> Been looking around at prices; for the standard version i.e. without the green sapphire crystal, the RRP is Â£3030. They are still in very short supply and a number of retailers and dealers are asking around Â£5000!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting non-commercial link to someone who just had to crack open his Milgauss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nippledial.com/2007/11/cracking...x-milgauss.html


Madman.


----------



## chris l

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking around at prices; for the standard version i.e. without the green sapphire crystal, the RRP is Â£3030. They are still in very short supply and a number of retailers and dealers are asking around Â£5000!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting non-commercial link to someone who just had to crack open his Milgauss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nippledial.com/2007/11/cracking...x-milgauss.html
> 
> 
> 
> Madman.
Click to expand...

What he said.

Mind you.... it is _almost _very cool to pay five grand for a watch,and then take it to bits!

But mostly... what he said!


----------



## sssammm

I like it in the green, ive got a new 50th anniversary sub with a green bezel, looks different

sam


----------



## JoT

A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700


----------



## dapper

JoT said:


> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700


Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00


----------



## JoT

dapper said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00
Click to expand...

I dont think it was a green one though.


----------



## gallch

JoT said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a green one though.
Click to expand...

Help help help.....this is making me seriously consider putting my name down for one on the grounds that I could always sell it on when it came to it....stop me someone.....


----------



## dapper

JoT said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a green one though.
Click to expand...

I think you're right 

The green edge reminds me of standard glazing plate which is green because of impurities in the glass - you have to pay a premium to get clear-edged


----------



## chris l

gallch said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a green one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help help help.....this is making me seriously consider putting my name down for one on the grounds that I could always sell it on when it came to it....stop me someone.....
Click to expand...

"SLAP" Stop it, stop it, lots and lots of money...!


----------



## Mrcrowley

chris l said:


> gallch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a green one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help help help.....this is making me seriously consider putting my name down for one on the grounds that I could always sell it on when it came to it....stop me someone.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "SLAP" Stop it, stop it, lots and lots of money...!
Click to expand...

It is - but I put my name down anyway.

Tell you what it's like in a year or so.................


----------



## dapper

potz said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a green one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help help help.....this is making me seriously consider putting my name down for one on the grounds that I could always sell it on when it came to it....stop me someone.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "SLAP" Stop it, stop it, lots and lots of money...!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing. THESE are lots of money
Click to expand...

Well, a watch is only worth what someone's prepared to pay for it. I wouldn't pay more than Â£500.00 for that one


----------



## mrteatime

dapper said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a green one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help help help.....this is making me seriously consider putting my name down for one on the grounds that I could always sell it on when it came to it....stop me someone.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "SLAP" Stop it, stop it, lots and lots of money...!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing. THESE are lots of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, a watch is only worth what someone's prepared to pay for it. I wouldn't pay more than Â£500.00 for that one
Click to expand...

i'd pay Â£500 for that!


----------



## mrteatime

Â£30,000


----------



## kevmcf

I've just seen a second hand Milgauss in a london dealers for Â£4.5k. I'm really not sure about that lightning bolt! I've seen it used on other makes quite effectively, but it just looks wrong to me on a Rolex....


----------



## JoT

kevmcf said:


> I've just seen a second hand Milgauss in a london dealers for Â£4.5k. I'm really not sure about that lightning bolt! I've seen it used on other makes quite effectively, but it just looks wrong to me on a Rolex....


Rolex used to use it on some old model Milgauss so it isn't a recent innovation, I like it personally, it's a tool watch when all said and done deigned to be used around strong magnetic fields which are often associated with high voltage electricity etc.


----------



## mrteatime

rolex aint my thing, but that second hand looks pretty cool to me, at least your not likely to see to many of them around.


----------



## kevmcf

JoT said:


> kevmcf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just seen a second hand Milgauss in a london dealers for Â£4.5k. I'm really not sure about that lightning bolt! I've seen it used on other makes quite effectively, but it just looks wrong to me on a Rolex....
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex used to use it on some old model Milgauss so it isn't a recent innovation, I like it personally, it's a tool watch when all said and done deigned to be used around strong magnetic fields which are often associated with high voltage electricity etc.
Click to expand...

I didn't realise they'd used that style of hand before before. Does anyone have a good photo of the previous one?

One thing that did surprise me was how substantial a watch it is. From the photo I thought it was 'air king' sized, but it has much more weight to it.


----------



## kevmcf

>I didn't realise they'd used that style of hand before before. Does anyone have a good photo of the previous one?

My laptop has finally downloaded all of the photos & I've seen the photo of the earlier one...







off to look for a better ISP!


----------



## Mrcrowley

Went on first trip to Leeds today in 7 month. Got to hold a white face Milgauss. Very nice. However went in 4 shops-as I do when on my own. Someone in all of them said black face better. I was made up i put my name down & aimed to concentrate on saving. However in final shop I got to see a new GMT Master 2. That threw a spanner in the works


----------



## Mrcrowley

potz said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went on first trip to Leeds today in 7 month. Got to hold a white face Milgauss. Very nice. However went in 4 shops-as I do when on my own. Someone in all of them said black face better. I was made up i put my name down & aimed to concentrate on saving. However in final shop I got to see a new GMT Master 2. That threw a spanner in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talking business Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new GMT is a mighty fine watch and they've done everything right there: triplock crown, fabulous new bracelet, a little bigger than the old one and that ceramic bezel is the bogs dollocks. Looks as though it may not be available in red/black or magic pepsi for a while yet. Apparently the issue is the colours fading into one another, although rumour on a Rolex forum has it, that they are going to solve that by making the bezel insert in two halves with a divider.
Click to expand...

Never liked the Pepsi - just like this bugger - and nowhere nearer to owning one


















Nicked this pic off someone - can't remember who.

Sorry

Just looks good.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Maybe nearest to Pepsi for now.

http://www.rolex.com/en/index.jsp#/en/xml/...116758SARU-0001


----------



## JoT

Mrcrowley said:


> Maybe nearest to Pepsi for now.
> 
> http://www.rolex.com/en/index.jsp#/en/xml/...116758SARU-0001


Blowers has got one if your interested Paul







only Â£27K


----------



## mrteatime

potz said:


> Rolex Milgauss, 6541, 1950-1954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was also available with a plain stainless steel bezel.


got to be honest, those hands are the only ones that work for me.....not mad keen on those merc hands on the rolex.

Although the 710 reckons it looks like a harry potter watch


----------



## Astronaut

The Vintage Rolex's are the real business love em


----------



## Astronaut

What a compliment to the watch that would be  



potz said:


> Mmmh yummie, a 5508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *real * and *original* James Bond Submariner (Sean Connery). You should put the beautiful riveted bracelet into safe storage and put it on a Bond NATO (18mm for originalities sake).
> 
> I only have a 5513 seen in later oo7 films - Roger Moore ones.


----------



## Stanford

I was in my local Rolex AD last week, and was browsing while waiting for someone from the service dept.

I mentioned to the manager that they didn't have the green saphire model on display - he just laughed and explained (complained) that even they couldn't get one.

While we were talking he also mentioned that their Bond St shop had just been done over by a gang with hammers - so I picked up my watch from the counter and put it in my pocket









Luckily, the gang all got nicked very shortly afterwards


----------



## rapidboy

I just hate the second hand, it's soo cheap and tacky looking


----------



## mrteatime

and they were issuesd??







wow...


----------



## PhilM

I wonder what the MoD did with all the ones returned


----------



## PhilM

Wouldn't it be nice to find a couple NOS just sitting around


----------



## thorpey69

I think im going to have to put down a deposit on a Milgauss,ive just been making enquiries at the local dealer(miserable s**t!) he reckoned on a 2-3 year wait with a 20 % deposit,reckons they have approximately 10 orders already,the biggest problem other than paying is which colour,i really like the green glass version,but have been looking at some stunning photos a guy has posted on WUS of the white face that is swaying me in that direction,problem number 3 which shouldnt be to bad is going to be trying to find a dealer to leave my deposit with who hasnt got the attitude that makes me want to walk away.


----------



## jasonm

potz said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice to find a couple NOS just sitting around
> 
> 
> 
> Not half! I'd keep one for myself and offer the other one to Jase cos I know he lusts after those as well. Special price of course.
Click to expand...

Ahhh what a nice man...









Your right..I would give up my left ball for one, probably the right one too..........They are the ultimate mil watch...EVER!


----------



## Mrcrowley

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe nearest to Pepsi for now.
> 
> http://www.rolex.com/en/index.jsp#/en/xml/...116758SARU-0001
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers has got one if your interested Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only Â£27K
Click to expand...

Err...........

Noooooooooo Thanks


----------



## Mrcrowley

gallch said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green crystal version has just sold on Newturfers for Â£6,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowers sold an 'unused' one last week for Â£4250.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it was a green one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help help help.....this is making me seriously consider putting my name down for one on the grounds that I could always sell it on when it came to it....stop me someone.....
Click to expand...

Oh just put your name down - I did.

Not helped at all have I?


----------



## Stanford

A German site I keep an eye on has a Milgauss for $17850 - a bargain or what


----------



## JoT

I just happened to be passing through Burlington Arcade today and saw the new Milgauss LV in a window, went in and had a good look at it and as a result have crossed it off my WLTB list.

The green glass crystal was nice as was the dial but the shiny case and bracelet detracted from the dial. Also I know it is 40mm diameter but it really looked smaller for some reason.

I was genuinely disappointed


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> kevmcf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just seen a second hand Milgauss in a london dealers for Â£4.5k. I'm really not sure about that lightning bolt! I've seen it used on other makes quite effectively, but it just looks wrong to me on a Rolex....
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex used to use it on some old model Milgauss so it isn't a recent innovation, I like it personally, it's a tool watch when all said and done deigned to be used around strong magnetic fields which are often associated with high voltage electricity etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## pugster

ok whos gonna be the first to test out the 4k rolex with an Â£100 arc welder  ,this is one of the few rolex i like btw


----------



## dombox40

I got to be fair if I saw that in a shop window I,d have to go in and ask if Rolex had designed a new super electric movement to go with that second hand, not for me I,m afraid.


----------



## Xantiagib

I dont understand all this waiting list malarkey... my AD has a white dial and a black dial MG in the window.


----------



## gallch

Xantiagib said:


> I dont understand all this waiting list malarkey... my AD has a white dial and a black dial MG in the window.


It's the recession....

...more of that to come, oi reckon....


----------



## Toshi

JoT said:


> I just happened to be passing through Burlington Arcade today and saw the new Milgauss LV in a window, went in and had a good look at it and as a result have crossed it off my WLTB list.
> 
> The green glass crystal was nice as was the dial but the shiny case and bracelet detracted from the dial. Also I know it is 40mm diameter but it really looked smaller for some reason.
> 
> I was genuinely disappointed


Funny you say that. I met up with some WIS friends in Brighton a couple of weeks ago and one of them had one there. I'd never been attracted to the Milgauss before but I thought it was stunning, and it actually wears so much larger than my SD (I guess because there's no bezel so the dial is larger). It's now firmly on my WLTB list - but of course I'm being very good and avoiding places like SC for the next 6 months, aren't I


----------



## Parabola

Toshi said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just happened to be passing through Burlington Arcade today and saw the new Milgauss LV in a window, went in and had a good look at it and as a result have crossed it off my WLTB list.
> 
> The green glass crystal was nice as was the dial but the shiny case and bracelet detracted from the dial. Also I know it is 40mm diameter but it really looked smaller for some reason.
> 
> I was genuinely disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that. I met up with some WIS friends in Brighton a couple of weeks ago and one of them had one there. I'd never been attracted to the Milgauss before but I thought it was stunning, and it actually wears so much larger than my SD (I guess because there's no bezel so the dial is larger). It's now firmly on my WLTB list - but of course I'm being very good and avoiding places like SC for the next 6 months, aren't I
Click to expand...

What you need Rich is for somebody to take custody of your finances... Nothing stops you buying watches more than not having any money in your account :lol:


----------



## RussellB

You can buy them out there if you want to get totally ripped off!

RRP: Â£3,800.00 *Our Price: Â£6,000.00 *

The watch of the Moment. Stainless steel case and bracelet, black dial with luminous and orange baton hour markers, green sapphire glass, 100m water resistant, automatic movement.


----------



## Parabola

I don't know about anyone else but if I see Russell's name on a response I have to click on it just to see the bouncy boobies :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi

Parabola said:


> I don't know about anyone else but if I see Russell's name on a response I have to click on it just to see the bouncy boobies :tongue2:


I know. I don't even bother reading what he's saying h34r:

only joking Russell :lol:


----------



## RussellB

LOL Cheers guys, nice to know I am contributing


----------



## bobjames

The green glass milgauss is stunning, tried one on a like it bt need some cash 1st but it is on my list.

As for price, i have seen quotes on the thread for 3.5k, if anyone has a green GV for 3.5k please let me know. The RRP on the black is c.3.5k and on the green Â£4.5


----------



## BondandBigM

pugster said:


> ok whos gonna be the first to test out the 4k rolex with an Â£100 arc welder  ,this is one of the few rolex i like btw


I have bought and set up a few of these before, a bit more than Â£100 that's what the manual comes with, welds up to 1" - 25mm studs, I serious bit of ampage, the LV survived no problem but I only set this one up for 5/8" studs so wasn't at full belt. I've used MIG welder's as well and had no problem.


----------

